# 13X7 AC/72 SPOKE OG ZENITH PREMIUMS



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

I GOT A SET OF ALL CHROME 13X7 72 SPOKE OG CAMPBELL ZENITH PREMIUMS FOR TRADE ON ANOTHER SET OF RIMS...

I ONLY HAVE THE RIMS 

ALL ARE REALLY CLEAN BUT 1 HAS A SMALL CURB CHECK THAT LOOKS TO HAVE BEEN STRAIGTENED OUT. ALSO ALL THE SEALS ARE IN EXCELLENT SHAPE

THESE ARE IN STORAGE SO I DONT HAVE ANY GOOD PICS RIGHT NOW BUT WILL POST WHAT I DO HAVE 4 NOW.

LOOKING FOR 13" D'S OR Z'S IN TRADE ONLY!!!

POST PICS OF WHAT U GOT...NO BULLSHITTERS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HERE YOU GO BRO... HERE ARE THE PICS I HAVE BEFORE YOU GOT THEM FROM ME :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKS ROLO THEY STILL LOOK THE SAME BUT WITHOUT THE KNOCKOFFS :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 23 2009, 01:42 PM~13668891
> *THANKS ROLO THEY STILL LOOK THE SAME BUT WITHOUT THE KNOCKOFFS :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD GET THEM BACK BUT DONT HAVE ANYTHING TO TRADE LOL


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN BRO NOTHING? :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 23 2009, 03:07 PM~13669685
> *DAMN BRO NOTHING? :0
> *



na not rite now   you only looking to trade for rims?


----------



## unodelosronkones (Jan 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 23 2009, 02:36 PM~13668822
> *HERE YOU GO BRO... HERE ARE THE PICS I HAVE BEFORE YOU GOT THEM FROM ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


whats that rim on the very side it has gold and red any more pics(set)


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by unodelosronkones_@Apr 23 2009, 07:48 PM~13670718
> *whats that rim on the very side it has gold and red any more pics(set)
> *


Looks like gold center and a reflection off of that tool box or what ever it is in the background.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

i will trade just the rims for ur rims ???? let me know ....
thanks manny


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 23 2009, 04:33 PM~13670542
> *na not rite now    you only looking to trade for rims?
> *


y what u got? :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Apr 23 2009, 04:53 PM~13670784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what brand are your rims homie? any rust gold fading or curb checks?

post up sum more pics please of all 4 if possible


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

no trades out there?? maybe some new style zeniths? or sum d's & sum $$$


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Possible trade...........? Dayton's 13"s....72 spoke....embedded straight eared knock offs...








Do you have any close up shots of the curb damage?.......


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry i dont


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

DAMN NOBODY WANTS TO GET A SET OF CLEAN ASS OG ZENITHS?? :uh: :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ANY OFFERS?? :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

whats the price???


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@May 25 2009, 11:46 PM~13998092
> *whats the price???
> *


MAKE ME AN OFFER


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IF THESE WERE CROSS-LACED I WOULDA BEEN ON THEM LIKE FLIES ON SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

SO WHATS THE PRICE


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 26 2009, 08:05 PM~14007169
> *IF THESE WERE CROSS-LACED I WOULDA BEEN ON THEM LIKE FLIES ON SHIT. :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

gotta price in mind? are these campbells or la zeniths?

***never mind read the first page :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O.G. CAMPBELLS

ALSO HAVE A CLEAN SET OF CHROME SMOOTH DAYTON OCTAGONS THAT WILL COME WITH THEM


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 6 2009, 02:47 PM~14112501
> *O.G. CAMPBELLS
> 
> ALSO HAVE A CLEAN SET OF CHROME SMOOTH DAYTON OCTAGONS THAT WILL COME WITH THEM
> *


shoot me a price brotha. lets talk.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

13" 96 spoke straight lace z,s? og cams


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jun 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14115340
> *shoot me a price brotha. lets talk.
> *


PM ME AN OFFER GOODTIMER & WE CAN GO FROM THERE


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Jun 6 2009, 09:08 PM~14115438
> *13" 96 spoke straight lace z,s? og cams
> *


POST UP A FEW PICS HOMIE & DO I GET ZENITH K/O'S?? :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 7 2009, 01:39 AM~14116369
> *POST UP A FEW PICS HOMIE & DO I GET ZENITH K/O'S?? :biggrin:
> *


pm me ballpark figuare of what u want for them lmk thanks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 7 2009, 12:09 PM~14118907
> *pm me ballpark figuare of what u want for them lmk thanks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BRO I'M STILL WAITING OUTSIDE FOR U TO COME BACK WITH THE MONEY FOR THE PHONE!!! LOL :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 7 2009, 11:46 PM~14123092
> *BRO I'M STILL WAITING OUTSIDE FOR U TO COME BACK WITH THE MONEY FOR THE PHONE!!! LOL :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol good one sorry i didnt get back to u . my wife had bought a phone already it was for her . pm price :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

$800 with a clean ass set of chrome smooth dayton octagons
:0


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 23 2009, 06:51 PM~13671341
> *what brand are your rims homie? any rust gold fading or curb checks?
> 
> post up sum more pics please of all 4 if possible
> *


 :biggrin: manny drinks


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purecandy az_@Jun 10 2009, 11:22 AM~14150883
> *:biggrin: manny drinks
> *


HUH?? :uh: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jun 20 2009, 10:21 PM~14250565
> *HUH??  :uh:  :biggrin:  TTT
> *


he saying u crazy for that much lol


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

FOR A CLEAN SET OF CAMPBELL ZENITHS?? $800 IS HALF PRICE OF SOME LA ZENITHS


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT ANY TRADES + CASH??


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

500 ill pic up


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

$700 u pick up....rims only


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

600


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

$700 u pick up...lowest i can go :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

so 800 is shipped price? and will these fit on china adapters or do i havta get Zs?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jul 15 2009, 05:30 AM~14479842
> *so 800 is shipped price? and will these fit on china adapters or do i havta get Zs?
> *


i'll do $850 shipped & yes u can use china adapters on these


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

NEED THESE BITCHES GONE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT....NEW PICS POSTED ON FIRST PAGE, STILL KINDA DUSTY FROM BEING IN STORAGE BUT U GET THE IDEA HOW THESE MOFO'S SHINE!!! :0 :0 :0 

THEY ARE WAITING FOR A NEW HOME :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

$600 CASH MONEY ...


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 01:03 AM~14700701
> *$600 CASH MONEY ...
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Aug 7 2009, 09:13 AM~14702168
> *:0
> *


SUP LOK


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

$700 rims only & u pick up


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 7 2009, 03:45 PM~14705872
> *$700 rims only & u pick up
> *


I GOT 600 IN HAND IF NO ONE BUYS I WILL PICK UP FOR 600 ANY DAY  IF YOU WANNA SELL THEM


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

are you interested in any trades for hydraulics?


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 08:14 AM~14710788
> *are you interested in any trades for hydraulics?
> *


 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Aug 8 2009, 08:14 AM~14710788
> *are you interested in any trades for hydraulics?
> *


post up what u got :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

600 WAITING ON U


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 10 2009, 08:41 PM~14731809
> *600 WAITING ON U
> *


$650 u come get them :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 12 2009, 11:00 AM~14746814
> *$650 u come get them :0  :0  :0
> *


$600 HOMIE


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

SORRY JESS $650 IS THE BOTTOM I WILL DO FOR THESE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 12 2009, 11:46 AM~14747236
> *SORRY JESS $650 IS THE BOTTOM I WILL DO FOR THESE
> *


IF YOU WANT $650 YOU MEETING ME HALF WAY


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

where the hell is half way?? :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 12 2009, 11:01 PM~14753879
> *where the hell is half way?? :biggrin:
> *


IM IN L.A. YOU IN FRESNO GRAPEVINE @ LEAST ?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 12 2009, 10:32 PM~14754114
> *IM IN L.A. YOU IN FRESNO GRAPEVINE @ LEAST ?
> *


pm me


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 12 2009, 11:42 PM~14754191
> *pm me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Apr 23 2009, 02:29 PM~13668758
> *I GOT A SET OF ALL CHROME 13X7 72 SPOKE OG CAMPBELL ZENITH PREMIUMS FOR TRADE ON ANOTHER SET OF RIMS...
> 
> I ONLY HAVE THE RIMS
> ...



*THANKS HOMIE WILL SEE YOU BY FRIDAY *


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 13 2009, 01:53 AM~14754815
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GREAT DEAL THANKS AGAIN


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 13 2009, 01:48 AM~14754811
> *THANKS HOMIE WILL SEE YOU BY FRIDAY
> *


  I WANTED THESE BISHES


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 13 2009, 11:52 AM~14757579
> *  I WANTED THESE BISHES
> *


 :roflmao: uffin: lol


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 13 2009, 10:52 AM~14757579
> *  I WANTED THESE BISHES
> *



IT DID NOT LOOK LIKE IT THEY BEEN UP FOR A FEW WEEKS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 13 2009, 02:12 PM~14759783
> *IT DID NOT LOOK LIKE IT THEY BEEN UP FOR A FEW WEEKS NOW  :biggrin:
> *


NICE COME UP PERRITO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 13 2009, 04:39 PM~14761435
> *NICE COME UP PERRITO
> 
> 
> *


GRACIAS MY 75 RAG WILL BE HAPPY WITH THEM ON


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

BACK HOME FROM FRESNO RIMS ARE NOW IN SO CAL THANKS TOMMY


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT (May 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2009, 11:35 PM~14775569
> *BACK HOME FROM FRESNO RIMS ARE NOW IN SO CAL THANKS TOMMY
> *



:0 
POST UP SOME PICS PERRITO
:cheesy:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2009, 10:35 PM~14775569
> *BACK HOME FROM FRESNO RIMS ARE NOW IN SO CAL THANKS TOMMY
> *


NO PROBLEM JESS...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NUTHINBUTWEIGHT_@Aug 15 2009, 08:00 AM~14776663
> *:0
> POST UP SOME PICS PERRITO
> :cheesy:
> *


WILL DO IN THE AM BOUGHT NEW TIRES FOR THEM ALSO


----------

